# Top 10 Most Reliable Family Cars



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *10. Toyota Avalon*
> 
> Sometimes it’s pretty difficult to determine what makes a vehicle reliable. But one sound way is to look back and see how much the average repair cost was for a vehicle over three to five years, and seeing which ones suffered the least breakdowns.
> 
> ...


See the complete list of the Most Reliable Family Cars at AutoGuide.com


----------



## safdfghfj (Oct 28, 2009)

The first on the list is the Toyota Avalon, the Japanese automaker’s flagship sedan in the United States.
best pizza san francisco


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

*don't have back up or Reverse lights in 1994 Altima*

Hey Guys I don't have back up or Reverse lights in my 1994 Nissan Altima ,Can any body tell me where can I locate that damn Reverse lights fuse ?maybe I'm getting old.BUT I can't see in any fuse box the name:''Reverse lights'' fuse.Thanks.:wtf:


----------



## yahuy022 (Aug 29, 2012)

IT's awesome family car..


----------

